# 6 legs to fitness?



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone heard of the "Six Legs to Fitness Program" ? I am thinking of trying it with little Ralph but am not sure if it's going to require too much concentration for the little brat?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

The "little brat" just might like it! lol 


Doggy boot camp: Personal trainer whips both you and your dog into shape


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Excellent link, thank you! Sounds like Ralph won't be the first bratty kid to try it! That makes me feel better! (I had visions of everyone with their well trained, patient dog and then me... with Ralph... bouncing around beside me... LOL) Sounds like a fun way to drain some Poodle energy!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome! That sounds like so much fun. That would be right up my alley. I wish we had something like that around here. I have been doing a lot of that solo...minus the push ups for punishment.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

More for the "little brats"!

PackMentality - *** 6 Legs to Fitness

google "6 legs to fitness" for several more good links


----------



## mandyand casey (Jan 12, 2011)

You do realize it is Brad Pattison trainers If your ok with that i have done the classes quite a few times and enjoyed them. Only reason i stopped was a personal dissagreement with the trainer having nothing to do with the dogs.
I really enjoyed them and the dogs did great. We could pay by the class so you would only be out 15 bucks if didnt care for it


----------

